# Anyone draw on WiiU?



## zeello (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that my 3DS XL broke (though I might try to repair it) I humored the idea of getting a WiiU, but does WiiU have any art apps?

I know of Miiverse (if that counts) and Art Academy Sketchpad which only let's you save 12 pictures. I thought this was laughable until I realized that the full Art Academy for WiiU might let you save more. The best art app on 3DS was Colors 3D, which isn't on WiiU, although I was surprised to learn that it is on iOS, Android, and Vita of all things, so maybe it will come to WiiU someday.

A potential dealbreaker is the ability to export. 3DS let you export to PC using the SD card. From what I understand the SD card slot on WiiU is for Wii mode only and the only detachable media allowed is USB hard drives.

Anyone with a WiiU here who is able to provide more details?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 23, 2014)

zeello said:


> Now that my 3DS XL broke _(...)_


To be fair, you broke it yourself. 

_*Hides in his villain cave*_


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, you broke it yourself.
> 
> _*Hides in his villain cave*_


 
If he weren't abusive with it it'd still be intact.

Talk about domestic violence.


----------

